# اسكتش عيد القيامة - لخدمة مدارس الاحد



## minamitias (14 أبريل 2009)

اسكتش عيد القيامة لخدمة مدارس الاحد . من انتاج كنيسة املاك ميخائيل والانبا هرمينا بالشامي - الاسكندرية 
اا عارف ان دا مش مكان اسكتشات مكتوبة بس مش عارف احطه فين فا حطيت الاسكتش هنا ولو عايزين تنقلوه وتحطوه في المنتدي المخصص ليه اووك
الاسكتش دا بيحكي قصة القيامة والصلب بس بطريقة نشرة اخبار ولقاءات خارجية وكدة 
ودا لينك الاسكتش مضغوط ومساحتة اقل من 30 كيلو بايت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98484623/f66b0633/___-____-_.html
سلالام واذكروا الخدمة في صلوتكم


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا minamitias

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الاسكتش 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## minamitias (17 أبريل 2009)

thx for ur nice comments


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا على الاسكتش​


----------



## magdy aghapy (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الاسكتش 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مريم12 (17 أبريل 2009)

*ميررررررررررررسى يا مينا على الاسكتش
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## minagamil (19 أبريل 2009)

انا كنت محتار جامد لحفله العيد 
    شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

يسلموا على اسكتش...


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى يا مينا بس ياريت يكون فى قسم للمسرح


----------

